# N-EXT Dthatch



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I finally bit the bullet and bought some GCF products this weekend. I have a ton of Humic, Kelp etc from Kelp4Less that I have used to make DIY RGS, Humic12, etc for a while now. However the Dthatch and Air8 (a combo kit from LCN) have products in them that I don't already own and not even sure I could source to blend my own.... so I went for it. The motivation was to use the Air8 in some spots that drain poorly. In the winter and after rainfall then are soupy mess, in the summer they tend to dry out big time. I plan to put down the Air8 this weekend, but curious about the Dthatch. I just did a reno, and have been mulching leaves for the fall. Is this still an okay time of year to feed the microbes that are going to eat that stuff up (i think this is how Dthatch works, based on the molasses) or have they mostly gone to bed for the winter and should I hold off the Dthatch until spring?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

gm560 said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought some GCF products this weekend. I have a ton of Humic, Kelp etc from Kelp4Less that I have used to make DIY RGS, Humic12, etc for a while now. However the Dthatch and Air8 (a combo kit from LCN) have products in them that I don't already own and not even sure I could source to blend my own.... so I went for it. The motivation was to use the Air8 in some spots that drain poorly. In the winter and after rainfall then are soupy mess, in the summer they tend to dry out big time. I plan to put down the Air8 this weekend, but curious about the Dthatch. I just did a reno, and have been mulching leaves for the fall. Is this still an okay time of year to feed the microbes that are going to eat that stuff up (i think this is how Dthatch works, based on the molasses) or have they mostly gone to bed for the winter and should I hold off the Dthatch until spring?


Depends how warm your area is right now or how long it will stay warm. It's been said that DThatch works best during the summer when the temps are much warmer. You essentially want the warm/hot weather to activate the microbial activity, so it enhances the break down of the thatch layer.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 25, 2017)

Wait until spring. One of the John Perry videos specifically says to only use it when the temps are high. You will not have adequate temps in New Jersey until next summer!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Awesome, thanks guys.  I ordered for the Air8 but decided on the combo, bc I would never use the 5 gallon Air8 only option.


----------

